

 What nationality is this last name? - larrys
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/fernando-qvyjt/14/496/266

======
zio99
Google Translate suggested Spanish:
<http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/Qvyjt> And the United States people
search have a lot of European first names with that last name:
<http://usidentify.com/l/qvyjt> with names likje Yvonne, Salvador, and the
given name: Fernando that you posted. So best guess is Spanish.

~~~
larrys
Thanks for that usidentify.com link btw. I typically use other sites but I
like the look of the way they do that.

<http://www.usa-people-search.com/Results.aspx?find=qvyjt>

Oh, actually it looks like they are auto generating common first names to get
hits. Interesting, which is why the site I use didn't bring anything up other
than two possibilities. Click on some of the links and you will see.

